# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Hard lump in glute for several days after injection ???

## mikejones

Guys...
I've done a few cycles with no real serious problems with injections.
This go around I get a hard lump at the injection site that lasts for
several days after each injection. It's like a golf ball is stuck in my 
ass !!! I'm injecting 1cc of Eq and 1cc of Test E mixed in the syringe
twice a week. No redness or fever. Pain is almost zero. I'm using a 
23G 1 1/2 '' and going almost all the way in so I know it's getting into
the muscle. Also I'm getting a small BB size itchy spot at point of
injection !!!!! 

Any clues ??????
Thanks........

----------


## Decoder

This is very common bro, some times the lump will stay there for weeks.. but will grow smaller and smaller.

----------


## Decoder

here is a nice qoute to help with preventing a large bump again, 

There are a few steps you should always take when first learning to inject anabolic steroids . The most important thing to keep in mind is that you must always be clean and very sanitary. Always use new syringes that are in sealed packaging. Never use a syringe that has been used before, either by you or especially by another person. Make sure that the area that you will be injecting is clean and is in the correct location (read injection sites) to prevent injury. Take your new syringe out of its packaging and if there is a protective covering on the needle turn it tight to insure that the needle is firmly secured to the syringe. With an alcohol filled cotton swab wipe the top of your bottle (if you are withdrawing from one) to insure it is sterile. Take the plastic sheath off the needle and draw about 2cc of air into the syringe. Insert the syringe and push the air into the bottle. This makes it easier to withdraw the oil based liquid. Turn your bottle upside-down and withdraw the amount that you want plus just a little extra. Now, flick the side of the syringe to get all of the air bubbles to the top and inject the extra amount you took back into the bottle. Withdraw the syringe and pull back about 1/4cc of air and then remove the needle. From a new syringe take the needle off of it and place it on the syringe that you have your liquid in. This will give you a new, undulled needle. Inserting it through the top of your bottle will have dulled your previous needle. With another alcohol filled cotton swab wipe the injection site. Unsheathe your tightened needle making sure not to touch it to anything (this will unsterilize your needle and can cause severe problems with infection). Hold your syringe upright and push in the stopper slowly until all of the air in the syringe has been forced out. If some liquid trickles down the needle that is O.K., do not touch or wipe it. That will help in lubricating the injection site. Now, hold the syringe like a dart and at a 90-degree angle insert the clean new needle deep into the muscle. Once the needle is all the way into the muscle, pull back on the plunger to check if blood enters the syringe. If this happens it means that you have entered a blood vessel and that you need to withdraw and try again. Withdraw the needle from the buttocks and push the blood out of the syringe. Then replace the tip to ensure that the blood is not hidden in the tip of the needle. If there is not blood present, press the stopper in slowly (to prevent soreness) until all of the liquid has been injected. Lastly, remove the needle quickly and with another cotton swab apply pressure and gently massage the injection site (this will help with bleeding and also eliminate some discomfort in the following days). Try not to inject more than 2 cc's at one time and no more than twice a week in the same injection site. Place the plastic sheathe back on the needle and discard the entire syringe. Try not to inject more than 2 cc's at one time and no more than twice a week in the same injection site. Remember: DO NOT USE SYRINGE OR NEEDLE AGAIN

----------


## bruins

bro im going thru the same thing right now im injecting prop i get these every time i inject why i don't know...i guess its just the oil doesn't absorb right away i massage the lump and apply a heating pack its last for about 2-4 days but like decoder said they can also last for weeks......
bruin

----------


## RedBrigade

Same here i got a big lump in my left ass cheek i couldn't walk couldn't sleep right and on top of that i had a high fever. I too am hoping it will go away. Good luck.

----------


## Lavinco

Stop injecting in the same spot so oftin. At most you should only hit the same area around 1 time a week.

Make sure you rotate injection sites.

----------


## jbjlc

I starting my cycle and when I inject my stuff I get the hard red lumps that everyone else was talking about. so I cut my stick in half from 1cc to .5 cc. the lumps get so bad I could inject anywhere on my body. Ive missed so many stick what should I do? so I just pick up were I left off. I really want to finish my cycle. Any advice. thanks

----------


## diesel101

This thread is just about 7 years old, start a new thread and you should get better results.

----------


## clarky.

> I starting my cycle and when I inject my stuff I get the hard red lumps that everyone else was talking about. so I cut my stick in half from 1cc to .5 cc. the lumps get so bad I could inject anywhere on my body. Ive missed so many stick what should I do? so I just pick up were I left off. I really want to finish my cycle. Any advice. thanks


 holy fvck a 7 yo thread Start a new thread and stop poking your self with sticks  :LOL:

----------


## Biff_Tannen

I'm fairly certain it's one ass-hat churning up ancient posts 

Me thinks I smell a troll

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## dogomadness

I have the same problem. I used a 23g 1.5 inch . Problem is I think I rushed it during injection , you have to take your time nice and slow.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr. Small

You bumped a 2007 thread  :Smilie:

----------

